# 98 jeep auto



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

I am know plowing with a 98 Jeep 4 liter auto transmission.

I do allot of condos so the tranny doesn't get much of a break, do I need a transmission cooler?

Thanks Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

*Yes you need a trany cooler*


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

*its a good idea*

ive been plowing with my 96 cherokee for 7 years ive been plowing everthing my jeep has seen alot of action never had any problems but i agree with the plowmiester i plan on adding a trans cooler to my jeep its good advice good luck ussmileyflag


----------

